# Jakebites mod and MIUI



## goatastic (Jun 23, 2011)

So I was feeling a but adventurous earlier and flashed the jakebites mod onto my fresh copy of MIUI. It was all fine and dandy until I realized that I have lost root. The super user app is still there but none of my apps can use it. Is there any way to regain root without having to sbf and start over?


----------



## as_daylight_dies (Jul 9, 2011)

This is a known bug on miui 1.9.9+ Open SU app, click the menu button, then enable root

~Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.9.9


----------



## goatastic (Jun 23, 2011)

That was my first check. I re-enabled it which appeared to work but it still won't do anything. On a probably related note it won't stick through a reboot.


----------



## davidukfl (Aug 12, 2011)

as_daylight_dies said:


> This is a known bug on miui 1.9.9+ Open SU app, click the menu button, then enable root
> 
> ~Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.9.9


that doesn't work. Someone suggest using the latest root method for stock 602 which i also tried. This just ended up replacing the miui su app, screwing my root permissions up and i had to reflash D2 recovery just to be able to access CWR v5.

the way to get things back to normal if you flashed the mod is to use adb to reboot recovery. The phone will boot into the stock recovery, from there just reboot phone and it will boot into CWR. From there just flash the MIUI rom zip file without wiping anything


----------



## goatastic (Jun 23, 2011)

Darn I was hoping to avoid that. That will have to wait till tomorrow. Thanks for the info guys. The ROM has been working flawlessly other than that.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Jakebites takes away the stock superuser app's ability to grant root. It did for me. If you really want to use it then you have to download the superuser app from the market.


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

working fine here, just open the stock miui superuser app, toggle "allow programs to use root" off and on then open an app that needs root.


----------



## davidukfl (Aug 12, 2011)

Deathshead said:


> working fine here, just open the stock miui superuser app, toggle "allow programs to use root" off and on then open an app that needs root.


so you are running the jakebite mod just fine and still have root?


----------



## sjcortez7 (Jul 11, 2011)

i updated superuser app to tha newest one in rom manager...then installed jakebites mod...i didnt lose root...only had to give permissions again to all tha apps that require it....jakebites mod works with miui....


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

"sjcortez7 said:


> i updated superuser app to tha newest one in rom manager...then installed jakebites mod...i didnt lose root...only had to give permissions again to all tha apps that require it....jakebites mod works with miui....


This is the key. I updated to the newest su in rom manager then used titanium to remove miui su app. All was well with root and now able to run jakes mods. Also able to turn off su notifications again!


----------



## goatastic (Jun 23, 2011)

I saw this over in the thread for the mod. Thanks for all the help guys. Looks like jake is working on getting this working with the stock super user for MIUI. Hopefully he will have that up before too long. In the mean time I will run the super user from the market.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

"goatastic said:


> I saw this over in the thread for the mod. Thanks for all the help guys. Looks like jake is working on getting this working with the stock super user for MIUI. Hopefully he will have that up before too long. In the mean time I will run the super user from the market.


I actually prefer the su apps were we can turn off notifications. In the end finding all this out helped.


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

Idk, the jakesbite mods seemed to do more bad than good on the miui 9.16. I wiped data-cache reflashed -restored all my apps and its smooth as glass again.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

"Deathshead said:


> Idk, the jakesbite mods seemed to do more bad than good on the miui 9.16. I wiped data-cache reflashed -restored all my apps and its smooth as glass again.


I agree, it's not ready for miui yet. I started having so many wonky things happen I had to sbf and pull a redo. Like you smooth sailing again. I do use v6 supercharger script and undervolt with quickclock and its frikin perfectly smooth and fast.


----------



## as_daylight_dies (Jul 9, 2011)

I have no issues with jakebites on miui

~Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.9.16.1


----------



## davidukfl (Aug 12, 2011)

i ended up removing the mods too. Caused some instability even with no overclocking.

Also im not sure if his UV/OC settings are the same as Jrummy's (assuming not) but running ULV 1.2ghz on android overclock has always worked fine for me on any rom, but using this mod's 1.2ghz caused pretty regular freezes. I'm just guessing his settings are different than android overclocks so it's not that big a deal, just an observation


----------



## bigdawg625 (Jun 15, 2011)

sjcortez7 said:


> i updated superuser app to tha newest one in rom manager...then installed jakebites mod...i didnt lose root...only had to give permissions again to all tha apps that require it....jakebites mod works with miui....


thank you sir!


----------



## ajeenahknj (Sep 12, 2011)

as_daylight_dies said:


> I have no issues with jakebites on miui
> 
> ~Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.9.16.1


Can you please explain what you did different? I installed SU from the market like others have said, which in turn removed the SU that came on MIUI. I installed jakebitesmod and I lost root access after I did that. I had to wipe data and start all over again. I haven't installed again because I'm scared its gonna do the same thing again. I am running the V6 supercharger.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

"ajeenahknj said:


> Can you please explain what you did different? I installed SU from the market like others have said, which in turn removed the SU that came on MIUI. I installed jakebitesmod and I lost root access after I did that. I had to wipe data and start all over again. I haven't installed again because I'm scared its gonna do the same thing again. I am running the V6 supercharger.


I'd imagine v6 and Jake bites mod are clashing since they have similar tweaks but different settings


----------



## as_daylight_dies (Jul 9, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> I'd imagine v6 and Jake bites mod are clashing since they have similar tweaks but different settings


Nope that's not it. They do not conflict. If u lost root that means u flashed su after Jakebites. You must flash su first, then reboot, then go back and flash Jakebites

~Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.9.16.1


----------



## ajeenahknj (Sep 12, 2011)

"as_daylight_dies said:


> Nope that's not it. They do not conflict. If u lost root that means u flashed su after Jakebites. You must flash su first, then reboot, then go back and flash Jakebites
> 
> ~Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.9.16.1


I got it going, thank you. I'm still trying to figure out overlooking and undervolting though....


----------



## WxMan (Aug 24, 2011)

So if I try to use any of the overclock/undervolt settings it cause my screen to freeze and reboot after about 5 min of use. If I go into terminal emulator and turn off the mods the phone works fine. I am using Supercharger V6 option 8 and the phone works fine with those settings. I am on miui 1.9.16.1


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

"as_daylight_dies said:


> Nope that's not it. They do not conflict. If u lost root that means u flashed su after Jakebites. You must flash su first, then reboot, then go back and flash Jakebites
> 
> ~Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.9.16.1


I'm not talking about root, i'm referencing inconsistency


----------



## as_daylight_dies (Jul 9, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> I'm not talking about root, i'm referencing inconsistency


Ok. Either way they do not conflict with eachother. If u run the v6 independently, set it to something, then run the script from jakebites, the setting you applied in independant v6 will show in jakebites v6 and vice versa

~Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.9.16.1


----------



## as_daylight_dies (Jul 9, 2011)

WxMan said:


> So if I try to use any of the overclock/undervolt settings it cause my screen to freeze and reboot after about 5 min of use. If I go into terminal emulator and turn off the mods the phone works fine. I am using Supercharger V6 option 8 and the phone works fine with those settings. I am on miui 1.9.16.1


Yeah same here on the one setting i have tested so far. Like jake said, those settings might not work for ur specific device.

~Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.9.16.1


----------



## ajeenahknj (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm now on MIUI 1.9.23 running JBM v11 and everything is working fine so far....once again my only issue is the battery.


----------



## jakebites (Aug 27, 2011)

V11 fixes the miui root issue.


----------



## ajeenahknj (Sep 12, 2011)

"jakebites said:


> V11 fixes the miui root issue.


JB (or anyone) I keep setting my governor for interactive x and its not sticking. Any suggestions?


----------



## sjcortez7 (Jul 11, 2011)

ajeenahknj said:


> JB (or anyone) I keep setting my governor for interactive x and its not sticking. Any suggestions?


are u using quickclock advanced?...because i had tha same problem...everytime i overclock/undervolt with quickclock, it changes tha governor to ondemand...i wish tha jakebites mod gave u tha option to customize tha values for overclocking/undervolting, as opposed to tha 5 preset values given.....


----------



## ajeenahknj (Sep 12, 2011)

"sjcortez7 said:


> are u using quickclock advanced?...because i had tha same problem...everytime i overclock/undervolt with quickclock, it changes tha governor to ondemand...i wish tha jakebites mod gave u tha option to customize tha values for overclocking/undervolting, as opposed to tha 5 preset values given.....


No, I'm not using quickclock. I'll either use terminal emulator or script manager...


----------



## phatreno (Feb 21, 2012)

where can i download jakebites mod from been looking for three days if anyone can send me a link i would appreciate it
thanks


----------

